

New Neddick Release - Tech Preview Release 4, Patch 'A' - mindcrime
https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick/releases/tag/v0.0.0-tpr4a

======
mindcrime
This release fixes a problem with saving both tags, and comments.

For any of you who haven't seen Neddick before, it's something like "Reddit
for the Enterprise", but not exactly. If you want to check out a demo, just
visit
[http://demo.fogbeam.org:8080/neddick/](http://demo.fogbeam.org:8080/neddick/)
and login as:

testuser1 / secret

Some useful things you can do with Neddick: Link a "channel" (more or less
analogous to a sub-reddit) to 0 or more RSS feeds, and let it populate itself
from those feeds over time. Set filters on the channel so you will only see
content which matches your criteria (body keyword, title keyword, tag, etc.).
Set "triggers" on channels (or globally) so that matching content can invoke
actions like: Email the content to somebody, IM it via XMPP, do an HTTP POST
in ActivityStrea.ms format, etc.

You can also explicitly "share" content with other users by email or XMPP or
via HTTP POST using ActivityStrea.ms format.

Neddick also has free-form tagging, and the ability "save" (bookmark) entries,
as well as hide entries you don't want to see.

Of course, that's just the tip of the iceberg and we have a ton of other great
stuff coming up...

